# GPS with mileage tracker?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone know of a GPS that also has a built in mileage log? I did download Triplog on my cell phone but I have problems with it and prefer something that is not an app on my phone. I don't even like using the GPS on my phone. I prefer the old school GPS mounted in my truck. I tried Googling but didn't come up with anything but this which is not an actual GPS for navigation http://www.mileage-ace.com/


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't use driving navigation, but have a garmin for my bike that keeps a bunch of data.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

What's the model? I'll take a look. Myself I have to use a GPS for navigation. I go to new adresses almost on a daily basis


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought they all tracked miles mike?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I got a tom tom it tells you how many miles to the destination, I would not recommend a tom tom though as the battery life sucks,


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I just do what Columbus did, and navigate by dead reckoning.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Mine tells miles to destination . I need something that will keep a log of my miles and also enable me to keep personal miles separate and wifi so I can then send the log to my home computer.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Maybe something like that doesn't even exist? Right now I have this app on my Samsung Galaxy phone. https://play.google.com/store/apps/...acker&pcampaignid=APPU_v2AsVJrWMpfZoATEmYKYBg


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

To be honest my gps is tailored for biking, I plug it to my computer after a ride to upload my data. It doesn't have as much functionality as a larger screen gps.
Mine is the edge 510 $330, probably don't wanna get that though.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This looks like a winner Mike. 

http://youtu.be/gac9QRLufus


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I wonder if this would work for logging my miles for taxes? http://store.randmcnally.com/intell...um=remarketing&utm_campaign=remarketinglaunch


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My ancient Garmin keeps track of miles to destination and miles driven. Only problem is the battery is so dead once I unplug it it wipes all the saved info.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

See if this works off a screen shot. This is basically what the trip log app on my phone does. When I need a report I email my mileage log. I am only doing this for writing off mileage on taxes as opposed to actually writing down what I do in a notebook. I was hoping to find a navigation GPS that would do the same thing


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow, I wonder if the photos could have come out any smaller? lol Not sure what I did wrong there?


----------

